# 8 weeks twin preg scan has showed a sac v small



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

Hi am really worried. Had scan last Friday which showed twin one measuring 6+4 and twin two 6+2 in a smaller sac, they both had heartbeats and I was discharged from epu. Then yesterday I passed a fleshy type thing with gloopy discharge I panicked and thought I'd lossed one. Had another scan via epu today one week later  which showed twin one measuring 8 weeks exactly and twin two 7+4 but the sac for twin two has not grown at all, but they still both have heartbeats. I've got to go back on 31st but am so worried. The sono said she didn't know she wasn't experienced enough


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

the positive thing to hold onto is that there were two heartbeats. I'm afraid it's just a case of waiting now to see if the sac has grown, there isn't anything else that you can do. Keep hold of the positive bits,
let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

Hiya

Just to update you, On xmas eve I had an emergency scan which showed that twin two's heartbeat had stopped  

xx


----------

